# Fifth Gear back in September



## transtek

Good news for all us car fans, Fifth Gear is coming back in September with Tiff, Jason, Vicki and a certain Johnny Smith, on Quest (Discovery):thumb::thumb:


----------



## Kerr

The more car shows the better. 

I wonder if they've a new format or just going with the previous format?


----------



## Exotica

Great, C5 have a little gem there.


----------



## slim_boy_fat

Discovery & Dave, two of the channels we can't receive on Freeview because our signal [Bonar Bridge] comes from a repeater(?) transmitter - because of topography, we're at the end of a 'spur' line.  We can get, iirc 27 TV and 15 Radio channels, and that's yer lot, Sir. 

I've asked Freeview if/when they had plans to'upgrade' the transmitter, the unequivocal reply?...."No"

Oh well. I could get it on FreeSat, I suppose....if I remembered.


----------



## phillipnoke

Can't stand that Vicki


----------



## GSD

Me either squeaky tart spoils it for me.


----------



## uruk hai

Thanks for the info, something to look forward to and I always thought a good watch !


----------



## transtek

Starts today, September 6th, at 9 pm on Quest.


----------



## GSD

If you’re watching on free view Quest HD is now on 114.


----------



## Soul boy 68

I don't have quest


----------



## Kerr

GSD said:


> If you're watching on free view Quest HD is now on 114.


My Freeview had Quest until a few weeks ago. Someone I've lost that and many of the +1 channels.

I wonder if they broadcast over the internet or an app has it?


----------



## GSD

Have you done a retune ? I would miss Quest if it went.


----------



## Kerr

GSD said:


> Have you done a retune ? I would miss Quest if it went.


Every other day. Not sure if it's just me or the area I live in.

I've even thought about getting Sky back since I've lost channels. :doublesho


----------



## transtek

Soul boy 68 said:


> I don't have quest


Not to worry, have a search on torrent sites, I'm sure you'll be able to get it:thumb:


----------



## Kerr

Got it working. 

Why do a performance test of two performance cars in normal/comfort mode?

The show felt a bit tired. It's time to stop the drift scoring part. 

Just a fast lap and a time in the car would be better than the faked racing. 


It felt even older when they were giving Subaru tuning advice. They haven't half missed the boat there. 40+bhp for an intercooler? :lol:


----------



## bigslippy

Glad to see it back:driver:


----------



## Kerr

Quest actually have a tv catch up service. I watched this week's episode on that. 

I can't say I enjoyed much of it. 

Last week it was a Subaru tuning guide. This week it got even older with a VW Beetle. 

There was a track battle between two diesel SUVs. 

The Kia test facility bit should have been much shorter. There is only so many different bumps you can drive over and still make it interesting. 

They briefly tested the Nissan Leaf. The one thing that is lacking from electrical car tests is a long term guide.

It's all a bit slow and pointless.


----------



## Kerr

Nobody else watching?

It's a hot hatch shootout this week. Why on earth do you take two diesel SUVs and make it a simple lap time trial, then take hot hatches and do obstacle courses before another staged race?

A MK2 Golf GTi tuning guide this week. :lol:

It was watchable, but they realy need to modernise the show.


----------



## GSD

Afraid I’ve lost interest with it.


----------



## Kerr

GSD said:


> Afraid I've lost interest with it.


I didn't bother watching last week's episode, but this week's is actually much better. I've watched 3/4 of it and will car h the rest later.

It's the Nissan GTR Nismo v the Porsche 911 GT3RS. Mostly good, but pointless doing drag racing especially in the damp.

They test the Insignia GSi and compare the Merc CLK, Porsche Boxster and BMW Z4M. A bit of false info when they think £8k gets a Z4M.


----------



## transtek

I've been watching the whole series, but one thing seems to stick in my mind: it feels "old", reviews of car that have been reviewed elsewhere about a year ago; it's almost like rewatching previous series of Fifth Gear from a few years ago. I think it needed to be brought more up-to-date and innovative to captivate an increasingly demanding audience. Still, better than watching Strictly or a lot of other rubbish on the TV these days!


----------



## PerryGunn

Kerr said:


> ...and compare the Merc CLK, Porsche Boxster and BMW Z4M. A bit of false info when they think £8k gets a Z4M.


Just a bit - surprised VBH didn't get the Z4M up to 4k+rpm and mention that she suddenly had a wet gusset

Plus it would help if they compared comparable versions of each car e.g. Boxster S v AMG CLK v Z4M


----------



## Kerr

PerryGunn said:


> Just a bit - surprised VBH didn't get the Z4M up to 4k+rpm and mention that she suddenly had a wet gusset
> 
> Plus it would help if they compared comparable versions of each car e.g. Boxster S v AMG CLK v Z4M


The Z4 3.0si would have been more fitting for that test and more inline with the prices.


----------



## PerryGunn

Kerr said:


> The Z4 3.0si would have been more fitting for that test and more inline with the prices.


Quite agree...

I've seen the car featured on the show, it's owned by a (former) member of Z4-Forum and it's in immaculate condition - even though Z4Ms have dropped in price a bit over the last 12 months if it was up for sale I'd think it'd go for somewhere north of £18k in a private sale and well over £20k at a dealer (add 20% if being sold by Hexagon )

*NB* In the interests of full disclosure I own the Alpina Roadster S version of the Z4 and am a long standing member of Z4-Forum


----------



## Kerr

PerryGunn said:


> Quite agree...
> 
> I've seen the car featured on the show, it's owned by a (former) member of Z4-Forum and it's in immaculate condition - even though Z4Ms have dropped in price a bit over the last 12 months if it was up for sale I'd think it'd go for somewhere north of £18k in a private sale and well over £20k at a dealer (add 20% if being sold by Hexagon )
> 
> *NB* In the interests of full disclosure I own the Alpina Roadster S version of the Z4 and am a long standing member of Z4-Forum


It does have low miles and a very clean MOT history.

I've recently bought a Z4C as a toy and did consider the Z4MC. The issue is next to none of them are selling. There has been cars on Autotrader for over 2 years.

There is lots of cars on the market that need price correction and the Z4Ms are one of them.

On saying that I did have a look at Boxters too. The issue with them is even though they are probably the better car the values just go down and down.

I'm kind of hoping I can have fun with the Z4C and get most of my money back at the end.


----------



## Kerr

This week's episode is also worth a watch. 

They have the new Fiesta ST on trial. They fit a new HiFi to an old Audi. Not so irrelevant as other features they've done. 

They also had the Jaguar i-pace for a road test. 

The main feature was track day focused cars. It was good, but I would have preferred taking all the track day cars on the track. The obstacle course and acceleration tests are a bit irrelevant when the real purpose is a track day car is fun and getting around a track fast.


I'll not ruin it, but I think the car eliminated in the acceleration test would have done well when it comes to lap times.


----------



## Cookies

I agree. It’s a bit strange that they eliminate a car that meh otherwise be excellent on another test. I also don’t quite get Jimmy’s section - for me, there doesn’t seem to be enough detail to be of any real benefit to anyone looking to fit a new head unit, or any other parts that have been covered. Oh, and I think his mate would have heard him without the use of a phone anyway lol. 

Otherwise, I’m really enjoying the series. 

Cooks


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## slim_boy_fat

It's been a bit of a disappointment for me, just feels dated as someone else said.

And Plato should stick to what he does [did :driver:] best, as imho he doesn't make a good TV presenter.


----------



## Kerr

It does need a format refresh. 

Content is everything. They really should focus on fun cars and avoid normal stuff. Even stuff like the Jaguar i-pace is worth adding as electric cars are current and into the unknown for most. I'm not in the market for a track day car or a supercar, but I enjoy watching them. 

If they are doing normal cars they need to be tested in normal conditions. There is no point racing diesel SUVs around the track like they did. 

They need to stop the tests of drifting scores, elimination tests where cars get excluded when an element doesn't suit their strong points. Focus on relevant tests. Even the track battles are are too staged and not filmed particularly well. Just send the cars around and give the lap times. Their filming where they show the shadow car is far better. 

The buying guide bit is ok. However, it doesn't cover much and the facts are often wrong. 

Jimmy De Ville's part is just so outdated. Rather than focussing on old cars that hardly anyone owns, or will have already done the modifications, they should focus on current modifications for current cars. 

It'd be good to see a feature where they highlight what improvement certain modifications make to a car. Track a standard car and see what improvements are made changing individual modifications. Brakes, suspension, tyres and power modifications etc. 

Popping along to car clubs and events would also be good. Do features about track days and do features about good driving roads. 

They need to catch up on their filming. They seem to be testing cars much later than everyone else. 

Still better than Eastenders, but there is huge room for improvement.


----------

